

Show HN: Hooli makes collaboration contextual - sidi
http://hooli.io

======
icedchai
Hooli? Isn't that a name of a company in the show Silicon Valley?

~~~
jeffehobbs
Yes. This is a non-starter with this name. C'mon. Reboot.

~~~
w1ntermute
This should be an effective method of coming up with a new name:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oejfTUlanHQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oejfTUlanHQ)

------
sidi
OP here:

There are a gazillion collaboration tools out there. Why build a new one?

I use Trello/Hipchat/Github-issues in my workflow on a daily basis. I have
tried a lot more tools. Most of the tools try to do many things and are not
friendly on mobile devices. Hooli takes the simplicity of a tweet message to
make actionable discussions that can be tracked in one live document. We have
been using it extensively for taking meeting notes, managing our scrums.

Sneakpeak link - [http://hooli.io/#/app/](http://hooli.io/#/app/)

------
godDLL
Wait. What?

    
    
        http://hooli.io/ (?) http://opp.io/

------
droob
But I don't wanna type like a robot.

